# That Mozart was a nice guy!



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I liked this story about Mozart and Michael Haydn--probably familiar to Mozart fans, but I thought I'd post it anyway:

http://www.answers.com/topic/mozart-haydn-duos-for-violin-viola-complete


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't Mozart compose a slow introduction to one of his symphonies too? He obviously helped his friends. Not everyone liked him though, maybe through jealousy or perhaps he wasn't tactful enough with his comments sometimes.


----------

